# The Young Master disqualified



## Dobiegirl (13 November 2014)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...ed/1773334/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Anyone else think this is a major cock up by Wetherbys, for anyone who doesnt know this horse won the big race at Wincanton last Saturday, he won by a mile and was clearly the best horse in the race. It turns out this race was for horses who had run 3 times over fences and The Young Master had only run twice before, now that would put him at a disadvantage as he was less experienced but he probably would have carried more weight if he had run 3 times. Now the twist to the story is the entry should have been picked up by Wetherbys but in actual fact it was a Channel 4 viewer who rang in and said the horse wasnt qualified to run in that race.

The trainer Neil Mulholland has been fined £250 but if Wetherbys had done their job this would never have happened, I understand part of the entry fee is for administrative purposes so makes you wonder what Wetherbys actually do, they have not even been reprimanded and no recommendations either, the obvious question is has this happened before and not been picked up.


----------



## Optimissteeq (13 November 2014)

I actually think it's more of a mess up by the trainer - what was he doing entering a horse in a race it wasn't qualified for? mistakes do happen however and it seems there were failings on both the trainer and the Wetherby's computer system.
I feel for the owners...


----------



## bonny (13 November 2014)

As far as I know it's up to the person making the entry to be sure that the horse meets the requirements of the race although it's common to see horses entered in handicaps that they aren't entitled to run in and they are picked up by the BHB. What would annoy me most if I owned The Young Master is that his handicap weight rose a stone for his win that wasn't and it looks like that will stand !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 November 2014)

I expect the owner will  ask for financial compensation as they acceted his entry fee. These things happen, to me it is the trainer who should have read the conditions, for sure owner will not be happy with him either.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2014)

bonny said:



			As far as I know it's up to the person making the entry to be sure that the horse meets the requirements of the race although it's common to see horses entered in handicaps that they aren't entitled to run in and they are picked up by the BHB. What would annoy me most if I owned The Young Master is that his handicap weight rose a stone for his win that wasn't and it looks like that will stand !
		
Click to expand...

Correct,  BUT,  what is to happen to those who backed the horse which actually won,  and then what of those who bet upon the eventual winner?  It's my opinion that the original decision should stand.  The decision stood with Maradona's intervention from 'The Hand of God',  and this should be no different.  The Jockey Club are at fault,  and they are also responsible.  

How are the Bookmakers to cope with this?

Alec.


----------



## Orangehorse (13 November 2014)

I think the punters will collect their money, as the horse was weighed-in.  The owner won't be happy and will be looking for his prize money from somewhere.

It is surely the trainer's responsibility to make sure the entries are correct?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 November 2014)

I can see why he should be disqualified - but don't agree with it. I can see why Mulholland should get a slap on the wrist but not fined. Weatherby's should be fined and made to pay the expenses. What I absolutely don't agree with is that the new handicap mark will stand. They don't change handicap marks for the Irish schooling races - I know this wasn't deemed as a schooling race but in effect it has turned out to be so why should he be put up?


----------



## scotlass (13 November 2014)

Bets on the race are unaffected, as it's paid on the order they went past the finishing post - this race was also part of Saturday's Scoop 6.

Neil Mulholland, Wetherby's and The Jockey Club must all share a bit of responsibility here .. the real loser being the horse - still only a 5 year old, and clearly a lot of talent - whose 14lb rise in the weights still stands.


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 November 2014)

EKW said:



			I can see why he should be disqualified - but don't agree with it. I can see why Mulholland should get a slap on the wrist but not fined. Weatherby's should be fined and made to pay the expenses. What I absolutely don't agree with is that the new handicap mark will stand. They don't change handicap marks for the Irish schooling races - I know this wasn't deemed as a schooling race but in effect it has turned out to be so why should he be put up?
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with the above, this sort of thing shouldn't happen and the horse should be treated by the handicapper as though he hadn't run, who is going to haul Weatherbys over the coals and with more news today of races being run over the wrong distances we are going to be the the laughing stock of the racing world.


----------



## Goya (13 November 2014)

If you read the article you will see that Wetherbys have compensated the owner for entry fees and race day expenses.
It also states that the trainer is ultimately responsible for eligibility.
It is a shame but occasionally these things happen.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2014)

If Court By Surprise was backed each way,  and the backer was paid out for second place,  now what for them?  If The Young Master was backed to win,  and the backer was paid out,  so what of the Bookmakers?

I fail to see how Weatherbys are responsible.  The BHA are those who should stand by the result,  no matter how wrong it may be.  If anyone's to blame,  it's the person who entered the horse,  incorrectly,  in the race,  and from what I can see of it,  that's the Trainer.  The placings should stand.  The Gamblers,  those who support racing will,  yet again,  be those who lose out.

This is a challengeable and incorrect decision.

Alec.


----------



## ester (13 November 2014)

I randomly happened to see the end of the race at the weekend, with the commentators trying to work out if he fitted the criteria, they said then they didn't see how the result could stand as would defeat the whole object of qualification rules.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 November 2014)

On Channel 4 today Wetherbys have admitted the mistake was caused by a software programme, they put in a new filter and it deleted the checking of the entries which allowed this fiasco to happen. 

Well they havnt convinced me and are not taking the blame, when questioned why some races  are being run over the wrong distance they replied they are now addressing it now its been brought to their attention, P up in a brewery comes to mind, what an incompetent bunch, heads should roll over this.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 November 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			On Channel 4 today Wetherbys have admitted the mistake was caused by a software programme, they put in a new filter and it deleted the checking of the entries which allowed this fiasco to happen. 

Well they havnt convinced me and are not taking the blame, when questioned why some races  are being run over the wrong distance they replied they are now addressing it now its been brought to their attention, P up in a brewery comes to mind, what an incompetent bunch, heads should roll over this.
		
Click to expand...

so people should lose their livelihood over an  error ........... good grief, no one would have a job if  you were God


----------



## Alec Swan (20 November 2014)

Bonkers2 said:



			so people should lose their livelihood over an  error ........... good grief, no one would have a job if  you were God
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry,  but that really isn't the point.  Vast sums of money are involved in Racing,  Registrations and Gambling.  If there are links within the chain which aren't functioning as they should,  then they're replaced and it's that simple.  What would be the alternative?  Carry on as we are?  Those who invest in the future of Racing would have something to say about that,  and rightly so!

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 November 2014)

Thank you Alec.

Bonkers this is one of many mistakes they have made and they are not putting their hands in the air and admitting it but rather blaming the software, The Young Masters mistake was picked up by a Channel 4 viewer who rang in to report it, how many more are out there who have won races they were not entitled to race in. Our racing is the envy of the world or it was, mistakes like this shouldn't happen as safeguards should be put in place, its not just one error and it brings racing into disrepute, with the like of Animal Aid breathing down racings neck we need to be squeaky clean in all errors.


----------

